# Do I have the experience for bareboat?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I belong to a sailing association on the Great Salt Lake. We have become entranced by the sailing world. We have aspirations of living-aboard sometime in the future. We have been sailing 18'' and 25'' Catalina''s here in varying conditions for about a year. We both are quick learners and I have had or been on boats all my life (mostly skiing or fishing, though). Do we have the experience to bareboat yet, or do we need some extra training? Is there some special class that we need to take for the charter services? We would love to go into the bahamas, BVI, and other nearby locales.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One option you may want to look into is taking a "bareboat" charter from a flotilla company. I did this a number of years ago in the Greek Islands. Having paid a small premium for the "bareboat" option, we started out with the flotilla where we got advice on harbors and anchorages etc, got briefed on how to moor in the Mediteranean using stern anchors. If I remember correctly we stayed 24hrs with the flotilla, after which we broke away as we wanted to explore further than they were able to. Towards the end of the charter we met up with them again on our way back to the base. We found this arrangement to be very satisfactory. We had the freedom that we wanted, but with the comfort of knowing that at any time we could call the flotilla skipper and engineers for advice or help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had 5 years of sailing my 25'' on Lake Erie before chartering in the BVIs. Depending how confident you are, just contact a couple of the companies through their US bases, return their sailing resume'' and discuss it with them. Usually the most you may be required to do is to take a captain with you for the first day or two ($150 / day). You may want to consider a fun option of learning on your first trip. Most companies there offer some 1 week schools on 45'' - 50'' boats with other students and a captain. You get all the experience and certifications you need that way. I would be happy to answer your questions on how to go about it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wife and I for the first time chartered a 50'' with another couple in the BVI''s. We had no sailing expereince and learned alot. Next two years took several sailing courses with an acredited sailing school and read alot then headed out on our own chartering out of Guadeloupe with Sunsail on a 35'' Beneteau. Since that time we have chartered ourselves or with brother & friend every year in the Caribbean. Boat sizes ranged from 35'' to 50''. 
First time out we had no problems and really learned quite alot as we have every time since. We took our time, didn''t hurry, didn''t make hasty decisions. If we had an issue with anchoring, sailing or anything we discussed prior to making a decision. If we had questions we were unable to answer or were undecided about we didn''t hesitate to contact the charetering company for assistance or ask other sailors we met. We never found a sailor(s) not willing to help or answer questions. The chartering companies for the most part are very helpful. 
Feel free to contact me for more info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been sailing from the time I was 12 on sailfish, and a 16'' Rebel. I currently own a 24'' CALT4 which I lake sail in Colorado. By the time I wanted to test the waters of the BVI there had been 15 years off the water, but I was determined. My wife, my sister and I spent a week at a sailing school in Florida, took Basic Keelboat, Basic Coastal Cruising and Bareboat Charter. The next year, with certs in hand we chartered a 40'' boat in the BVI, with much trepidation and hand wringing. After a nervous checkout period we were set free and had the most enjoyable 10-day sail of our lives.
Bareboat outfits are looking for customers who will take care of the equipment, be cautious and sail with intelligence. My guess is you fit the profile.
Enjoy and Regards,
Richard Cook


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Richard,
Thanks for the advice.
Do you recommend the Coastal cruising and bareboat charter classes? I have been looking into them and they sound ok. I think we would learn a few things from each class, but is it worth the week of vacation (not cruising ourselves) and $1000/person? Did you like the Florida school? Where did you go sailing? I have been looking into Bahamas schools... Any recommends? I need to compare prices, but do you think the Florida schools might be a little cheaper?
Thanks
Sean Perkins


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PS
Thanks EVERYONE for your advice. I gives us lots to think about!!
Sean


----------



## Arianne (Nov 7, 2001)

http://www.sailsistership.com/courses.html

When I started sailing in the BVI''s, I did the same thing many of the sailors above have said...rented a boat with a skipper/instructor on board and had a great time. Basic Keelboat Cruising, Basic Coastal Cruising, Bareboat Chartering, and Coastal Navigation over a period of 20 days over two years.
I think Cap. Pat Nolan in the BVI''s did a great job of making us feel at ease and teaching us what we needed to know about cruising and would feel confident recommending her to anyone, a newbie or a salty.

Tracy


----------



## fburkle (Nov 15, 2001)

I will echo the suggestion of getting a skipper. I own a Lagoon 380 (in charter) in Tortola, where a skipper costs you $100/day. I can recommend a person or two, when the time comes. I am also a small boat lake sailor, and have had to get used to "big boat" sailing. My 38'' catamaran is actually a lot more forgiving than my small Catalina. In fact... the waters within the BVI are a lot easier to deal with than a volatile lake.

Frank Burkle
www.angelinacat.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think you will be fine for the BVI''s. The place most people get in trouble there is anchoring. The sailing area is very simple. Easier in fact then most lake sailing. Most Charter companies will on your first charter put a skipper on for free the first day. They will pick him up that night at your first anchorage. I would ask if they will do that. For a first Charter I would stick with the Moorings or Sunsail/Stardust in the BVI. If you have more questions or want to talk about where to go in the BVI email me at [email protected]


----------

